# Puppy Emergency



## 1032swiss (Nov 24, 2021)

My buddies dog had puppies on Sunday and now he discovered the momm isn't taking care of them, What can be done to save weak & cold puppies


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Try keeping the puppy’s in a crate with her , maybe she is just tending to the stronger puppy’s you can try hand feeding , keep them in a warm area . 
For the most part nature decides who lives in dies.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Wellbuilt said:


> Try keeping the puppy’s in a crate with her , maybe she is just tending to the stronger puppy’s you can try hand feeding , keep them in a warm area .
> For the most part nature decides who lives in dies.


does the mom have milk? does she show any interest at all? Do the pups have any deformities you can see? If you are going to hand feed, yo will need a couple of bottles with nipples --cut the holes small--you will need a dog milk type formula, and feed them all every 2 hours round the clock. It's hell, but I did it with kittens tons of times and pups a few. I would call a vet and see if there are connections to mom subs----bitches that are nursing a new littler now and will accept one or two more. The mom could have a infection or anything else. But I think the thing you should do is call your vet asap.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

Vet visit to check out the mom, sounds like there is something not right with her - a retained pup maybe. Pups must be kept very warm. This site tells you all you need to know to hand raise a litter. Hand rearing puppies


----------



## 1032swiss (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanx for the help I'll pass it on


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Cold is the main killer. They need to get them warm whether at the vet or other means.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

What's the status of the pups?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Good luck!! Raising pups can be difficult but so rewarding.
I currently have a small litter in my house, as well as the mom who has neglected and killed litters (yes plural) in the past. She seems to be doing okay inside, in a small area where she can't go far from her pups.
They were born the day after Christmas and were wet and cold when I found them. Mom normally is an outside dog, and does not live with me so this is a temporary arrangement until the pups are bigger


----------



## 1032swiss (Nov 24, 2021)

Pony said:


> What's the status of the pups?


 I was over this morning they lost 3 overnite but the other 5 seem to be doing good. The mother actually has very little to no milk thus the reason for the weak pups

Kinda weird cause this is her 3rd litter ( Greater Swiss Mountain ) And never had trouble before.

Gave her some calcium and Oxytocin to try and get the milk going.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

adding Fenugreek to her food will help increase milk production. Mom's need 3 times their usual amount of food to produce milk. Ensure she has plenty of water at all times. Adding chicken broth to her food will help keep her liquid intake up.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The chicken broth should be a "no salt added" variety. Most store bought chicken broth is loaded with salt.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Most store bought chicken broth is loaded with salt.


..and little to no chicken parts.


----------



## 1032swiss (Nov 24, 2021)

Update on the puppies They still have 3 living Mom Had a mastitis issue going on

Put her on antibiotics and she has a little bit of milk now but they are still supplementing with a bottle


----------

